# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  أعذروني ...لكن يجب أن نتكلم ... يثقل على قلوبنا الصمت ..

## آلجوري

أعذروني -إدارة المنتدى- لكن وجب علينا التكلم ...ويثقل على قلوبنا  الصمت 
لا اطلب منكم الدخول الى التفاصيل والوقوع بالمحظور 
لكن قصدت من كتابة هذا الموضوع من تأدية الأمانة المناطة بنا نحن الشباب -وان كنا كول - فنحن اصحاب ضمير.
أن نشارك في تنمية الاحساس والشعور بأهمية هذه البقعة المباركة للمسلمين , وقياما بدورنا في خدمة قضيتنا تجاه إخواننا في الارض المحتلة(فلسطين) 
وخصوصا في هذه المحنة التي تمر بها هذه البلدة الطاهرة , مهبط الوحي , وأرض الأنبياء , وأولى القبلتين ،وإنه لواجب كل مسلم أن لا يدخر جهدا لنصرة هذه القضية بما استطاع 
ونحن لا نستطيع لهم إلا الدعاء 
والكلمة الطيبة التي نذكرهم بها بغيابهم لتوصلها لهم الارواح بأننا معكم ونكتب لأجلكم
ولن ننساكم 
إلى الذين تقطرت دمائهم على ارضنا وأرضكم وأرض ووطن كل مسلم أرض الاسراء والمعراج
إلى الخالدين من الشهداء الذين فدوا بأرواحهم أرضنا الحبيبة فلسطين...
إلى كل الصابرين والذين يعيدون كتابة التاريخ بأحرف من نور
إلى أصدقائي وصديقاتي جيل الغد لنتعلم منهم صنع الأمجاد
نهديكم من منتدانا هذا الدعم المتواضع مع كل الحب 
كل منا يدعمكم بطريقته فتقبلوا منا هذا الجهد المتواضع

أولهم أنا آيات
وتاليهم أخيرهم 
اترك بصمة منك لهم وغادر (صورة .شعر .كلمة ) توقيك .

آيات قاسم

----------


## احلام

لن ننساك فلسطين

----------


## N_tarawneh

لي عودة لائقة يا آيات ...

شكرا ً جزيلا ً ...

----------


## المهندس

:يا قـــدس يا منارة الشرائع،:
يا طفلة جميلة محروقة الاصابع،
حزينة عيناك يا مدينة البتول،
يا واحة ظليلة مر بها الرسول،
حزينة حجارة الشوارع،
حزينة مأذن الجوامع،

----------


## احلام

فلسطين... حبيبة أنت... تسكنين القلب والوجدان العربي... وما زال في ذكراك ألف حلم وألف أمل وأمل بأن تعودي إلى كياننا الذي ما زال جرحه راعفاً ما دام هناك صهيوني... وما دام هناك أطفال يموتون... وأبرياء يسحقون وأرض مقدسة تستوطن من قبل غرباء... فلسطين أنت دائماً وأبداً في البال... لن يتلاش حلم يغذيه مرأى أطفال الحجارة... الذي هم براعم تزهر ثماراً تأتي مع يوم مشرق... وغداً استقلال قريب يلوح في الأفق حاملاً معه أماني مئات بل ملايين المؤمنين العرب بتطهير القدس... ليصدح صوت المؤذنين... وتعلوا أجراس الكنائس معلنة كلها تحرير القدس ليعود المصلون إلى أقصاهم ومهدهم... إلى مسجدهم وكنيستهم... آمال تنعش القلب والوجدان... وفتح قريب موعود بإذن الله... وفلسطين دائماً في البال

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*لأجلكي يا مدينة الصلاة أصلي
لأجلكي يا بهية المساكن
يا زهرة المدائن
يااااااااااا قدس ياااااااااااا قدس يا مدينة الصلاة أصلي
عيوننا إليكي ترحل كل يوم 
ترحل كل يوم 
تجوب في أروقة المعابد
تعانق الكنائس القديمة و تمسح الحزن عن المساجد
يا ليلة الإسراء يا درب من مروا إلى السماء
عيوننا إليكي ترحل كل يوم و إنني أصلي
الطفل في المغارة و أمه مريم و جهان يبكيان
يبكيان 
لأجل من تشردوا 
لأجل أطفال بلا منازل 
لأجلي من دافعوا و إستشهدوا في المدائن
و سقط السلام في وطن السلام
و سقط العدل على المدافع 
سقط العدل سقط العدل سقط العدل على المدافع
حين هوت مدينة القدس 
تراجع الحب
و في قلوب الدنيا إستوطنت الحرب
الطفل في المغارة و أمه مريم وجهان يبكيان 
و إنني أصلي
الغضب الساطع آت
الغضب الساطع آت و أنا كلي إيمان
الغصب الساطع آت سأمر على الأحزان
من كل طريق
آت 
بجياد الرهبة
آت
و بوجه الله الغامر 
آت آت آت
لن يقفل باب مدينتنا 
فأنا ذاهبة لأصلي
سأدق على الأبواب 
و ستفتح لي الأبواب 
و ستغسل يا نهر الأردن 
وجهي بمياه قدسية
و ستمح يا نهر الأردن 
آثر القدم الهمجية
الغضب الساطع آت و أنا كلي إيمان 
الغضب الساطع آت سأمر على الأحزان
من كل طريق
آت
بجياد الرهبة 
آت
و سنهزم وجه القوة
البيت لنا 
و القدس لنا
وبأيدينا سنعيد بهاء القدس
بأيدينا للقدس سلام 
للقدس سلام"*

----------


## N_tarawneh

*عيوننا اليك ِ  ترحل كل يـــــــوم  ...!!!

ترحل كل يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــوم ...!!!

تدور في اروقة المعابــــــــــــد ...!!!

تعانق الكنائس القديمــــــــــة ...!!!

وتمسح الحزن عن المساجـــد ...!!!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jg7p4_0xHwg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## آلجوري

أحلام ... نادر ... عمار ... المهندس 

أشكركم 

أثبتم لي أننا ما زلنا نحمل خصال البشر 
نحس ونسمع ونغير ونعقل ونحزن
وأن فلسطين ما زالت بالقلب وحرقة الدمع والدعاء 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
ومن قال جزاكم الله خيرا فقد أوجب الثناء 
فأردت أن تعلمو مقدار الثناء
فما الثناء إلا على قدر العطاء 
أشكركم 
أشكركم 

لقاؤنا على أبواب  القدس  إن شاء الله

آيات قاسم

وجزى الله خيرا من تبعنا ........

----------


## N_tarawneh

> لقاؤنا على أبواب  القدس  إن شاء الله



بصراحة من هاي الناحية ، ما حَريّت ...!!! :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  

سلامٌ واستسلام من الداخل ، وعلى شأكلته من الشمال والشمال الشرقي  ، وسلامٌ من الجنوب الغربي ، وسلامٌ من الشرق ... :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

> بصراحة من هاي الناحية ، ما حَريّت ...!!!   
> 
> سلامٌ واستسلام من الداخل ، وعلى شأكلته من الشمال والشمال الشرقي  ، وسلامٌ من الجنوب الغربي ، وسلامٌ من الشرق ...


لييييش اليأس 
بالنهاية راح نرجع 
احنا ما بنحكي شعارات وبس 
صح ولا لأ :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

بارك الله كل حرف نطقتِ

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*لاجلك يا مدينة السلام*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

لن انساك فلسطين 

في القلب انتٍ

----------


## العالي عالي

فلسطين لا تنسي  :Eh S(2):

----------


## MR.X

*سنرجع 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
سنرجع يوماً الى حينا و نغرق في دافئات المنى 
سنرجع مهما يمر الزمان و تنأى المسافات ما بيننا 
فيا قلب مهلآ و لا ترتم على درب عودتنا موهنا 
يعز علينا غداً أن تعود رفوف الطيور و نحن هنا 
هنالك عند التلال تلال تنام و تصحو على عهدنا 
و ناس هم الحب أيامهم هدوء انتظار شجي الغنا 
ربوع مدى العين صفصافها على كل ماء وهى فانحنى 
تعب الظهيرات في ظلها عبير الهدوء و صفو الهنا 
سنرجع خبرني العندليب غداة التقينا على منحنى 
بأن البلابل لما تزل هناك تعيش بأشعارنا 
و مازال بين تلال الحنين و ناس الحنين مكان لنا 
فيا قلب كم شردتنا رياح تعال سنرجع هيا بنا*

----------


## آلجوري

ماذا سأكتب يا قدس ؟؟؟ 
لعينيها مدينتي التي سجنت ... لمسجدها لأقصاها لحرمتها التي انتهكت ؟؟
ماذا سأكتب ؟؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

فلسطين دائمن بالقلب

----------


## آلجوري

[justify] 
عدنا ... وكم تمنيت لو كان العود أحمدُ...
انتشلت هذا الموضوع القديم الجديد من بين المواضيع علنا أن نجدد العهد ...
غزة ... أتيت أجدد لك الوفاء ...
بكلمات خجولة بيضاء ...
نرجو العفو منها ... لكن ما باليد حيله ... 
داؤنا موت ضمائرنا ... هو داء ما أنزل الله به من سلطان إلى الأن .. 
فاعذرينا 
[/justify]

----------


## محمد العزام

كفانا خداعا لغزة وفلسطين كفانا نفاقا تعلمنا الخداع والنفاق والحمد لله نطبقه كما طبقناه على العراق وافغانستان من قبل شنق صدام واكتفينا ليومين من الخجل على انفسنا وبعدها نسينا صدام وغير صدام وهاهي غزة بنفس المنطق نعزيها ونعتذر منها وبيدنا كل الحلول 
فيا غزة وياعراق لاتقبلي مننا اعذارا لاننا نستطيع ان ننصرك ولكن نحن شعب متقاعس نكتفي بالخطابات والشعارات مثل حكامنا تعلمنا منهم 
فلا اعذار فالكذب من طباعنا والنفاق من شيمنا والانحطاط اصبح حالنا ودموع التماسيح  من انواع شعاراتنا 

فسيري ياغزة لوحدك فلا ناصر لكي الا الله

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_كفانا خداعا لغزة وفلسطين كفانا نفاقا تعلمنا الخداع والنفاق والحمد لله نطبقه كما طبقناه على العراق وافغانستان من قبل شنق صدام واكتفينا ليومين من الخجل على انفسنا وبعدها نسينا صدام وغير صدام وهاهي غزة بنفس المنطق نعزيها ونعتذر منها وبيدنا كل الحلول 
فيا غزة وياعراق لاتقبلي مننا اعذارا لاننا نستطيع ان ننصرك ولكن نحن شعب متقاعس نكتفي بالخطابات والشعارات مثل حكامنا تعلمنا منهم 
فلا اعذار فالكذب من طباعنا والنفاق من شيمنا والانحطاط اصبح حالنا ودموع التماسيح من انواع شعاراتنا 

فسيري ياغزة لوحدك فلا ناصر لكي الا الله
_



[justify] 
أخطأت يا أخي ... 
عذرا منك يا غزة ...
أخي نحن أسود... نعم
 وبيدنا كل الحلول ... نعم وألف نعم
لكنا حكمنا للأرانب ... وقلوبنا تحترق ألف مرة من قلب غزة ...
يكفي أنا غزة صاحبة قضية ...
كم تمنيت لو أننا أرانب تقودها الأسود...
لأصبح  وقع كلامك صحيحا ... وألم وقعه ... ألطف عندي مما نحن عليه الأن .

[/justify]

----------


## Tiem

القدس سيادة الهوية ومجد القومية ومهد الحرية وعروبتها لن تنطفىء بمسيرتنا كل البشر لخالق القدس .....................................
تيم

----------


## آلجوري

حسبي الله وكفى ...

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة آيات قاسم  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
كفانا خداعا لغزة وفلسطين كفانا نفاقا تعلمنا الخداع والنفاق والحمد لله نطبقه كما طبقناه على العراق وافغانستان من قبل شنق صدام واكتفينا ليومين من الخجل على انفسنا وبعدها نسينا صدام وغير صدام وهاهي غزة بنفس المنطق نعزيها ونعتذر منها وبيدنا كل الحلول 
فيا غزة وياعراق لاتقبلي مننا اعذارا لاننا نستطيع ان ننصرك ولكن نحن شعب متقاعس نكتفي بالخطابات والشعارات مثل حكامنا تعلمنا منهم 
فلا اعذار فالكذب من طباعنا والنفاق من شيمنا والانحطاط اصبح حالنا ودموع التماسيح من انواع شعاراتنا 

فسيري ياغزة لوحدك فلا ناصر لكي الا الله




[justify] [/justify][justify]
أخطأت يا أخي ... 
عذرا منك يا غزة ...
أخي نحن أسود... نعم
وبيدنا كل الحلول ... نعم وألف نعم
لكنا حكمنا للأرانب ... وقلوبنا تحترق ألف مرة من قلب غزة ...
يكفي أنا غزة صاحبة قضية ...
كم تمنيت لو أننا أرانب تقودها الأسود...
لأصبح وقع كلامك صحيحا ... وألم وقعه ... ألطف عندي مما نحن عليه الأن .

[/justify]
_


 اي اسود تتكلمي لو كنا اسود لما كان وضعنا كهذا الوضع المزري والخائب 

نماذج الشعب الصالح والاسد كما تقولين موجود امامنا كما نراه في دول عرفت بالديمقراطية من الذي يسير الارانب اليس هو الشعب اليس الشعب هو الذي يصنع قراراته 
ولكن اين نحن من الاسود اقولها وما زلت اقولها شبابنا مخنثون كانهم بنات وبناتنا كانهم شباب انقلبت الاية في دول بالاصل ضائعة 
افتحي يامصر الحدود ولكن ستكون واقعة كبرى وفاجعة لاننا سنعرف وقتها من هم نحن 
نحن الذين خلقنا لكي نحتفل باعياد الميلاد خلقنا لكي يكون الهاتف جلسينا خلقنا لكي نبكي على فراق الحبيب خلقنا لكي نكون مشبهين بالغرب ولكن فقط بالكماليات اما بالمبادئ فبعيدين كل البعد عنهم 
هذه الاسود التي تتكلمين عنهم

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة آيات قاسم  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
كفانا خداعا لغزة وفلسطين كفانا نفاقا تعلمنا الخداع والنفاق والحمد لله نطبقه كما طبقناه على العراق وافغانستان من قبل شنق صدام واكتفينا ليومين من الخجل على انفسنا وبعدها نسينا صدام وغير صدام وهاهي غزة بنفس المنطق نعزيها ونعتذر منها وبيدنا كل الحلول 
فيا غزة وياعراق لاتقبلي مننا اعذارا لاننا نستطيع ان ننصرك ولكن نحن شعب متقاعس نكتفي بالخطابات والشعارات مثل حكامنا تعلمنا منهم 
فلا اعذار فالكذب من طباعنا والنفاق من شيمنا والانحطاط اصبح حالنا ودموع التماسيح من انواع شعاراتنا 

فسيري ياغزة لوحدك فلا ناصر لكي الا الله




[justify] [/justify][justify][/justify][justify]
أخطأت يا أخي ... 
عذرا منك يا غزة ...
أخي نحن أسود... نعم
وبيدنا كل الحلول ... نعم وألف نعم
لكنا حكمنا للأرانب ... وقلوبنا تحترق ألف مرة من قلب غزة ...
يكفي أنا غزة صاحبة قضية ...
كم تمنيت لو أننا أرانب تقودها الأسود...
لأصبح وقع كلامك صحيحا ... وألم وقعه ... ألطف عندي مما نحن عليه الأن .

[/justify]



اي اسود تتكلمي لو كنا اسود لما كان وضعنا كهذا الوضع المزري والخائب 

نماذج الشعب الصالح والاسد كما تقولين موجود امامنا كما نراه في دول عرفت بالديمقراطية من الذي يسير الارانب اليس هو الشعب اليس الشعب هو الذي يصنع قراراته 
ولكن اين نحن من الاسود اقولها وما زلت اقولها شبابنا مخنثون كانهم بنات وبناتنا كانهم شباب انقلبت الاية في دول بالاصل ضائعة 
افتحي يامصر الحدود ولكن ستكون واقعة كبرى وفاجعة لاننا سنعرف وقتها من هم نحن 
نحن الذين خلقنا لكي نحتفل باعياد الميلاد خلقنا لكي يكون الهاتف جلسينا خلقنا لكي نبكي على فراق الحبيب خلقنا لكي نكون مشبهين بالغرب ولكن فقط بالكماليات اما بالمبادئ فبعيدين كل البعد عنهم 
هذه الاسود التي تتكلمين عنهم
_


للأسف ... لم تخطأ الأن يا أخي ...

لكن ... (لا يزال الخير بأمتي إلى يوم القيامة ) 
منا قلة طيبة - أمثالك - لا تتركها تضيع في ثنايا كلماتك ... من الظلم أن تعمم الشر

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة آيات قاسم  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة آيات قاسم  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
كفانا خداعا لغزة وفلسطين كفانا نفاقا تعلمنا الخداع والنفاق والحمد لله نطبقه كما طبقناه على العراق وافغانستان من قبل شنق صدام واكتفينا ليومين من الخجل على انفسنا وبعدها نسينا صدام وغير صدام وهاهي غزة بنفس المنطق نعزيها ونعتذر منها وبيدنا كل الحلول 
فيا غزة وياعراق لاتقبلي مننا اعذارا لاننا نستطيع ان ننصرك ولكن نحن شعب متقاعس نكتفي بالخطابات والشعارات مثل حكامنا تعلمنا منهم 
فلا اعذار فالكذب من طباعنا والنفاق من شيمنا والانحطاط اصبح حالنا ودموع التماسيح من انواع شعاراتنا 

فسيري ياغزة لوحدك فلا ناصر لكي الا الله




[justify] [/justify][justify][/justify][justify][/justify][justify]
أخطأت يا أخي ... 
عذرا منك يا غزة ...
أخي نحن أسود... نعم
وبيدنا كل الحلول ... نعم وألف نعم
لكنا حكمنا للأرانب ... وقلوبنا تحترق ألف مرة من قلب غزة ...
يكفي أنا غزة صاحبة قضية ...
كم تمنيت لو أننا أرانب تقودها الأسود...
لأصبح وقع كلامك صحيحا ... وألم وقعه ... ألطف عندي مما نحن عليه الأن .

[/justify]



اي اسود تتكلمي لو كنا اسود لما كان وضعنا كهذا الوضع المزري والخائب 

نماذج الشعب الصالح والاسد كما تقولين موجود امامنا كما نراه في دول عرفت بالديمقراطية من الذي يسير الارانب اليس هو الشعب اليس الشعب هو الذي يصنع قراراته 
ولكن اين نحن من الاسود اقولها وما زلت اقولها شبابنا مخنثون كانهم بنات وبناتنا كانهم شباب انقلبت الاية في دول بالاصل ضائعة 
افتحي يامصر الحدود ولكن ستكون واقعة كبرى وفاجعة لاننا سنعرف وقتها من هم نحن 
نحن الذين خلقنا لكي نحتفل باعياد الميلاد خلقنا لكي يكون الهاتف جلسينا خلقنا لكي نبكي على فراق الحبيب خلقنا لكي نكون مشبهين بالغرب ولكن فقط بالكماليات اما بالمبادئ فبعيدين كل البعد عنهم 
هذه الاسود التي تتكلمين عنهم



للأسف ... لم تخطأ الأن يا أخي ...

لكن ... (لا يزال الخير بأمتي إلى يوم القيامة ) 
منا قلة طيبة - أمثالك - لا تتركها تضيع في ثنايا كلماتك ... من الظلم أن تعمم الشر
_


 وانتي كذلك لم تخطأي فالخير موجود الى يوم القيامة ومازال من يملكونها ولكن يجب علينا التحرك باسرع وقت والا ضاع الخير واختلط الحابل بالنابل 
وشكرا على كلامك الرائع

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة آيات قاسم  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة آيات قاسم  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
كفانا خداعا لغزة وفلسطين كفانا نفاقا تعلمنا الخداع والنفاق والحمد لله نطبقه كما طبقناه على العراق وافغانستان من قبل شنق صدام واكتفينا ليومين من الخجل على انفسنا وبعدها نسينا صدام وغير صدام وهاهي غزة بنفس المنطق نعزيها ونعتذر منها وبيدنا كل الحلول 
فيا غزة وياعراق لاتقبلي مننا اعذارا لاننا نستطيع ان ننصرك ولكن نحن شعب متقاعس نكتفي بالخطابات والشعارات مثل حكامنا تعلمنا منهم 
فلا اعذار فالكذب من طباعنا والنفاق من شيمنا والانحطاط اصبح حالنا ودموع التماسيح من انواع شعاراتنا 

فسيري ياغزة لوحدك فلا ناصر لكي الا الله




[justify] [/justify][justify][/justify][justify][/justify][justify][/justify][justify]
أخطأت يا أخي ... 
عذرا منك يا غزة ...
أخي نحن أسود... نعم
وبيدنا كل الحلول ... نعم وألف نعم
لكنا حكمنا للأرانب ... وقلوبنا تحترق ألف مرة من قلب غزة ...
يكفي أنا غزة صاحبة قضية ...
كم تمنيت لو أننا أرانب تقودها الأسود...
لأصبح وقع كلامك صحيحا ... وألم وقعه ... ألطف عندي مما نحن عليه الأن .

[/justify]



اي اسود تتكلمي لو كنا اسود لما كان وضعنا كهذا الوضع المزري والخائب 

نماذج الشعب الصالح والاسد كما تقولين موجود امامنا كما نراه في دول عرفت بالديمقراطية من الذي يسير الارانب اليس هو الشعب اليس الشعب هو الذي يصنع قراراته 
ولكن اين نحن من الاسود اقولها وما زلت اقولها شبابنا مخنثون كانهم بنات وبناتنا كانهم شباب انقلبت الاية في دول بالاصل ضائعة 
افتحي يامصر الحدود ولكن ستكون واقعة كبرى وفاجعة لاننا سنعرف وقتها من هم نحن 
نحن الذين خلقنا لكي نحتفل باعياد الميلاد خلقنا لكي يكون الهاتف جلسينا خلقنا لكي نبكي على فراق الحبيب خلقنا لكي نكون مشبهين بالغرب ولكن فقط بالكماليات اما بالمبادئ فبعيدين كل البعد عنهم 
هذه الاسود التي تتكلمين عنهم



للأسف ... لم تخطأ الأن يا أخي ...

لكن ... (لا يزال الخير بأمتي إلى يوم القيامة ) 
منا قلة طيبة - أمثالك - لا تتركها تضيع في ثنايا كلماتك ... من الظلم أن تعمم الشر



وانتي كذلك لم تخطأي فالخير موجود الى يوم القيامة ومازال من يملكونها ولكن يجب علينا التحرك باسرع وقت والا ضاع الخير واختلط الحابل بالنابل 
وشكرا على كلامك الرائع
_



الله المستعان ..  :Frown: 
وشكرا إلك كمان  :Smile:

----------


## Sad Story

مَثل المتخاذلين والعملاء من حكام العرب كمَثل الحمار فلو تربي الحمار وترعرع وعاش بين الخيول فسيبقى حمار اذن لا امل في الافق فيهم

----------


## Shift



----------


## فارس الأحلام

السلام عليكم 
أما بعد لا يكفي منا نحن الشعب العربي أن ندعي لهم فيجب علين أن نجاهد بالمال أو بانفس و بكل ما نملك من وسائل ولكن نحنُ لم نعمل أي شيء ولكن انتصروا على رابع أكبر قوة في العالم ولكن غزة الأبية انتصرت و صبرت و نحن لم نعمل أي شيء للأرض المقدسة التي تستحق منا نحن جميعاً ليس على الفلسطينيون لأنهم أصحاب الأرض و ليس وجود لإسرائيل بانسبة لي أنا فيجب لنا نحن العرب من الناحية الدينية لانها ثاني القبلتين و أولى الحرمين الشريفين .

فارس الأحلام

----------

